# burned hedge duck call



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's one I turned a couple nights ago. Used a turbo torch and mapp gas to get the burned fade from black to yellow. I've turned a lot of calls from hedge but this is the first time I've tried burning it...I was amazed at how the burning brings out the chatoyance in the wood.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

That turned out very nice. I try to burn all the bois d'arc I turn just for that reason. Nice finish too


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's gorgeous. Nice work. Burning is a nice way to add a unique touch to things.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

nice touch, adds a unique quality to the call. i am going to try that on some of the calls i make now!! did you just burn the ends?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

brown down said:


> nice touch, adds a unique quality to the call. i am going to try that on some of the calls i make now!! did you just burn the ends?


The flame is applied with a torch just at the ends (or the areas you want to darken). Getting the fade perfect is the challenge, but it is easy enough to figure out.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That is one beautiful piece!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

That call is simply beautiful. I would have never thought you could get that effect from burning it. Great job!!!
Nick


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaron that is gorgeous! Beautiful job.

John


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Here's one I turned a couple nights ago. Used a turbo torch and mapp gas to get the burned fade from black to yellow. I've turned a lot of calls from hedge but this is the first time I've tried burning it...I was amazed at how the burning brings out the chatoyance in the wood.


not picking A nice job The hedge is yellow When you burn it you see what you get which is nice When i burned it in the fire place When you move it It start's to pop I call it firecracker wood It is hard I guess you know what hedge ball's are than Hedge is used in fence row's Lot's of thornes and limb's We used to have to trim it Boy don't thank that was something Again nice job


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.  Del, you're right....That hedge burns hot, cracks and pops in a fire and is a nightmare to cut down and cut up. I've cleared a few miles of fence row in my day! :blink: But is sure is good wood for duck calls and it turns like a dream.


----------

